# The Magical Mysterious Cave Place



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

So I spent about an hour and a half cleaning up this old glass tea bottle for Aquarius's tank to be a little cave for him. After I got it all spiffed up and fishy safe I sank it into the depths of his watery home and left him alone to play with it and here is what I got.









The magical mysterious cave place...dun dun duuuun

At first he tried to swim through it because he could see through it and assumed it wasn't solid. Seemed legit but didn't work out. So he tried swimming under it and that proved to be futile as well. Upon further inspection he found an opening...could this be? There was a way inside?









It's bigger on the inside...TARDIS???









It's like a little club house. Oh no I got lost how do I get back out of here?









Oh I see now.

So that is his new toy, he loves it and keeps swimming in and out of the bottle.


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

I hope he doesn't panick!  that would really be a problem!


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it! What a great idea. I'll have to see what glass jar I've got around that I can scrub out and add to Balthazar's tank.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Love that Idea! Totally thinking of doing something like that for Spikes tank!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

haha cute! Not sure my vt Ludendorff would unerstand the glass part though. He seems to be getting dumber. Pretty.. But dumb. 

That bottle looks so mysterious in the water bc you're like, is it there? Or is it not there....Great idea though


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, and no Aquarius hasn't panicked over it, only at first because he had no idea how to get inside. Now he drifts in and out all he likes and just being chill. I'm thinking of next time letting a little air bubble be in their and float some duckweed. Then it's like a real underwater cave with oxygen at the surface. Of course I would have to change out the air for new air every few days. At least then he could breath and stay there longer if he really wanted to.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, oh my goodness that is just so ridiculously adorable!!!
I'm really tempted to try this in my two newer setups...we always have spare glass jars from pasta sauce or hot sauce floating around he kitchen because my dad likes o use them as drinking glasses. xD I bet I could steal a couple....


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I would say go for it, my guy seems to just LOVE it. And snapple bottles work too but you have to get the sticker gunk and the ink off it. There is printed black ink on the glass best taken off with rubbing alcohol and then soak it in hot hot hot water for a while and rinse about 6 times for safty measures. I soaked the bottle in boiling water to also get the glue stuff off it and then scrapped it off with a knife and boiled again.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome, thanks! I'll go hunt around the kitchen when I go down to make lunch! xD


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Hehehehehehehe xD sneaky sneaky.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh for anyone else who does this please feel free to post pictures in this thread. I would lOVE to see your glass caves as well


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> So I spent about an hour and a half cleaning up this old glass tea bottle for Aquarius's tank to be a little cave for him. After I got it all spiffed up and fishy safe I sank it into the depths of his watery home and left him alone to play with it and here is what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He looks like he is enjoying his new cave :3

I have something similar but its a glass vase. Ciroc loves it! I wish I could take a video of what he does with it. He will swim into it, touch the bottom, swim back to the opening then back to the bottom. Its so funny >.<


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> Thanks, and no Aquarius hasn't panicked over it, only at first because he had no idea how to get inside. Now he drifts in and out all he likes and just being chill. I'm thinking of next time letting a little air bubble be in their and float some duckweed. Then it's like a real underwater cave with oxygen at the surface. Of course I would have to change out the air for new air every few days. At least then he could breath and stay there longer if he really wanted to.



Thats a very good idea! Everytime Ciroc is in the vase for a long period I get nervous because i don't want him to get stuck and drown or something


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ciroc in his vase looking all pretty and stuff :3


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

I did the same thing with a clear glass mason jar that I had lying around. My betta, Nemo, loves it! He swims in and out and he also enjoys sleeping in it too.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

And this is what his set up looks like as of right now. 

The little floaty thing is a tunnel I made and I tied a string to it and attached it to a rock because it kept tipping over. but now it keeps getting stuck under the filter -.-


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I like the giant shell there too, that looks like a fun place for a fish to hide.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> I like the giant shell there too, that looks like a fun place for a fish to hide.



He loooves that shell! whnever its time to go to sleep He goes strait to it :3


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

LadyVictorian said:


> Oh for anyone else who does this please feel free to post pictures in this thread. I would lOVE to see your glass caves as well


 Ohhh yes great idea! You are good at ideas that I like LOL ;-) I will search my place for something to make a glass cave out of for my Bettas. I'll be sure to take a picture too. 

Oh btw it would be cool to have a bit of duckweed in an air bubble in the bottle. I think it would look tropical in there :-D


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I already got the air bubble in the jar, now to get duckweed.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Great idea I bet Perseus would have a blast swimming in and out of it, going to have to make one for him,,thanks for showing this to us !!!!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

you have just demonstrated the trap and remove method for snails.

Glad to hear your boy is enjoying his new playground


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Haha lol! Cute  
The TARDIS!!!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Can I make one out of a plastic ragu can?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I would be a little worried about the plastic bleeding chemicals out into the water myself. But so long as it's not boiling I don't think it leaks out. I know that is why I switched even my rat water bottled to glass. OMG....old rat water bottles...they would make great caves too, about the same size.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I ventured into Michaels today to pick up some more glass stones as I was planning to move Balthazar into the 5.5 gallon, and found they sell kerr jars for 1.49$. I came home, washed it out, and added it. So far, he's swam in and out of it a few times during his initial investigating of the tank. As soon as I can get a shot of him in it, I'll add it.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

katydid that looks very pretty !!!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

That is very mysterious looking, the glass against those stones is just enchanting. Like a magical mirror. Can't wait to see him in it. It's so fun to watch them explore new things.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I was at the Salvation Army store and the Good Will Store yesterday and bought 2 glass containers that I will put in 2 of my tanks. They were both only 59 cents each! There were SO many little vases, containers and bottles ect there! One will go in Chester's new 5 Gallon tank when it comes in the mail and the other one will go in my 30 Gallon sorority tank. First I need a few more things to add with it, and I have to clean them very well first. But I'll get it done asap. 

I hope my idea for the 30 Gallon tank works out the way I want it too and it is a unique idea too! I'll post pics when it is done


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> That is very mysterious looking, the glass against those stones is just enchanting. Like a magical mirror. Can't wait to see him in it. It's so fun to watch them explore new things.


Thanks! I'm currently trying to do an "Etheral" theme in Balthazar's tank and I love how the glass looks.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

Finally managed to get a few photos of Balthazar in his glass cave.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

OMG, that is tooooo cute.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Here is a Betta Bowl inside of my Betta Tank LOL! A few Betta fish and Cory Catfish fish swam inside the Betta Bowl but then they swam back out too fast to get a good picture.


----------

